# How to add my girlfriend to my 457 visa



## andy51086 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all 

just joined the site and looking for some information about my situation, so here it is

I arrived in Australia in 2nd may 2011 on a 4 year sponsored 457 visa , my girlfriend could not come with me at this date due to work commitments etc.

she applied for a 1 year working holiday visa which was granted and she joined me in Australia on 2nd October 2011.

we have been going out for 6 years and are just about to get engaged in Australia. we are both UK citizens.

we have never lived together when we stayed in the UK due to saving for a house and then deciding to come here. we have lived together in oz since she came over in October 2011 and both our names are on the lease for the house. we have various other documents from the past like receipts of holidays together and photos from years ago. she also got her salary paid into my account when she is over here and we have recently applied for a joint bank account. the salary i make i think is enough to support the both of us at the moment. she is finding it hard to get permanent work at the moment due to her visa, hopefully that will change though once she is added to mine

what is the best way for me to get her on my 457 visa? would i need anything from my company that sponsors me? and is it easy enough for me to do myself?

thanks for looking and i look forward to all your advice and replies

thanks


----------



## icecoolmilo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi Andy,

For my case, we were already married when my spouse added me to his 457 last time. Initially the employer were not willing to add my name to it, only until he has worked with the same employer for at least one year. First of all, ask your employer what's their stand on this. 

Your employer would have to issue you a letter stating that they are willing to add your gf/partner as a dependent and they being the sponsor. With that you could apply online with the other usual documents. However please please please check with your current employer. I am not sure if they sponsor your partner if they are not your spouse. If yes, that's good news for u. 

Good luck!


----------



## andy51086 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Any other advice from others?


----------



## andy51086 (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone else have any advice?


----------

